# What music with bass do you like to give the sub a workout?



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I like Skrillex and Lorde. They provide plenty of bass to bounce off the walls :hsd:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I have several like Blue Man Group - Time to Start , Cozy Powell - drum solo ( MSG live at the Budokan ) , Korn - Blind ( just the first minute ) , Mr. Big - Paul Gilbert and Billy Sheehan duo - Back to Budokan .


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I use movie sound tracks as opposed to music sound tracks.

At full on reference level play, my favs come from "Flight of the Phoenix" crash scene and "Act of Valor" because of the dynamic range of the sound track.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> I use movie sound tracks as opposed to music sound tracks. At full on reference level play, my favs come from "Flight of the Phoenix" crash scene and "Act of Valor" because of the dynamic range of the sound track.


I do movies as well( nobody likes my music) a favorite for me is the final shoot out in Heat. A good one to watch people jump is the gunshots in Mr. Brooks when he shoots the couple and is seen by Lame I mean Dane Cooks character it always gets my wife.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Skrillex are any type of dubstep, with a lot of deep bass. But like others have mentioned my go to is also movies, there are many films you can get some major LFE out of.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree that movies can, in many cases, do more to show off a sub's capability. _Oblivion_ and _Tron: Legacy_ come to mind. IMO, pipe organ music is some of the best material for sub demo, but I don't know many people who enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

If I had a sub worth demoing I would probably do the Tron:Legacy soundtrack or the Reconfigured soundtrack. For demoing with a band, I love 311 and pnut's 5 string bass plus their really tight bass drum hits. Not exactly going really low with either, but they sound fantastic turned up loud and pounding you in the gut.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lee Ritenour "Six string theory" really rich bass and dynamic recording.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

asere said:


> I guess I should have tilted the thread..What music with bass do you like to give the sub a workout?


That's why i only put music since there is a tread for movies and scenes .


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Dallas Wind Symphony playing "The Viking" from the CD "Pomp & Pipes". True 16Hz pipe organ.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

For an urban twist....

Johnny Polygon – The Nothing (2013) -04 Landscapes

Hearing/feeling "landscapes" make my solid wood doors flutter and resonate like mad inspired me to go from my hsu vtf2-mk3 to dual sealed diy 15's.... addicted I am. Wishing I picked up 18" SI's...

And 

TooShort - I need a freak

Mac 10 - Dopeman

Snoop Doggy Dog - Doggfather.. pretty much any song on there.

Pete


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Aaron Copland - Fanfare For The Common Man, will let you know how your sub does with soft, subtle, melodic music. The bass gets softer and softer as the trumpets come in... it's really something to hear with the right system.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

If I had to pick a music related demo piece, it would be Bach, "




Don't know if this would qualify as a bass piece as it's out of 



 In my opinion, this artist makes the piece rock.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have read through many "bass demo music" threads, and tried many songs, and enjoy many of them. After it is all said and done, nothing gives more impressive bass performance in a song than "Must be the Feeling". Big, powerful, room and furniture shaking, pant leg vibrating bass. Hits hard after 1:20 or so.

For a fun LFE demo song, I like "The Bass Will Destroy You". Caution; this songs title can be a self fulfilling prophecy, and if you have not experienced it yet, will help you discover what a ported sub sounds like when it chuffs.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bear123 said:


> ... and if you have not experienced it yet, will help you discover what a ported sub sounds like when it chuffs.


Our ported subwoofers are housebroken and polite. They don't chuff but occasionally, they will blow a warning breeze up your leg.

...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture (Telarc) and Tom Danleys 4th July fireworks

cheers


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Tom Danleys 4th July fireworks


read about these at one point but never was able to find a recording...


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Our ported subwoofers are housebroken and polite. They don't chuff but occasionally, they will blow a warning breeze up your leg.
> 
> ...



You should give that tune a whirl at reference, should rock you pretty hard with your two beasts and near field placement.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Can't find a CD.

...


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Itunes? Youtube? Might not be lossless but will work for a quick demo.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I found a new one today by Numbernin6 called Garbage. Deep powerful bass that is perfect for a demo on my system. I moved this one to the top of my list. Apple lossless from iTunes


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Bear123 said:


> I have read through many "bass demo music" threads, and tried many songs, and enjoy many of them. After it is all said and done, nothing gives more impressive bass performance in a song than "Must be the Feeling". Big, powerful, room and furniture shaking, pant leg vibrating bass. Hits hard after 1:20 or so.
> 
> For a fun LFE demo song, I like "The Bass Will Destroy You". Caution; this songs title can be a self fulfilling prophecy, and if you have not experienced it yet, will help you discover what a ported sub sounds like when it chuffs.


Who is the artist for Must be the Feeling and The Bass Will Destroy You?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bear123 said:


> Itunes? Youtube? Might not be lossless but will work for a quick demo.


Agreeing with you, I checked out Google but don't have a way of getting it to the AVR for playback purposes.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Agreeing with you, I checked out Google but don't have a way of getting it to the AVR for playback purposes.


Chromecast


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Basshead81 said:


> Chromecast


Not trying to be difficult.

Chromecast

I don't have a laptop, tablet or smartphone. Working on a pair of HTC One (M8)s.

...lddude:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you have wifi in your house, or wired directly?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

WiFi but the receiver needs a hard wire connection.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

True. But your BD player probably doesn't. It should be able to find your network. Also, denon should have a wifi adapter. ??? I'm running out of time to search but can later.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> True. But your BD player probably doesn't. It should be able to find your network. Also, denon should have a wifi adapter. ??? I'm running out of time to search but can later.


None that I can find but it has a front USB port so I should be able to download to a thumb drive and play off of that.

Thanks for the suggestions to get me moving forward.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, that would do it. 
This is onkyos solution. Not sure it'd work but... Mine is hard wired, but the idea is the same. I stream a lot for background music. I use pandora, and my phone too, but not for critical listening. ...which happens less these days. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004WR125O?pc_redir=1397602906&robot_redir=1


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Does ur blu-ray player have wifi?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Does ur blu-ray player have wifi?


No. All our gear is dumb gear and needs to be hooked up via Ethernet cables but the thumb drive idea should get me where I want to go.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

asere said:


> Who is the artist for Must be the Feeling and The Bass Will Destroy You?


NERO- must be the feeling and BASSTRONIC- the bass will destroy you.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> NERO- must be the feeling and BASSTRONIC- the bass will destroy you.


Thank you!


----------



## Basite (Nov 29, 2012)

Fatima & floating points





and 

Eprom









for starters 
guaranteed to shake some things...

keep them spinning
bert


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I got Blue Man Group the Complex. The music pretty cool.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Enigma is one of my favs for bass...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Enigma is one of my favs for bass...


One of my favorites.


----------



## ecc6c2 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you really want to test your subs, try the Tempest by Juno Reactor. The opening 2 minutes of this song is amazing.


----------



## pioferro (Nov 26, 2011)

Dark Horse - Katy Perry, the bass is amazing!

The Dark Knight Soundtrack, whoa!!


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

ecc6c2 said:


> If you really want to test your subs, try the Tempest by Juno Reactor. The opening 2 minutes of this song is amazing.


Some really low bass in this one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

My son is really into hip hop dancing. That is him as my avatar. Most of the songs he dances to have super low bass and tons of it. The current song that is shaking our house is ghosts 'n' stuff. 

Another song that played non stop for a while was woo-boost.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Wardsweb said:


> Dallas Wind Symphony playing "The Viking" from the CD "Pomp & Pipes". True 16Hz pipe organ.


+1. And "Schwanda, the Bagpiper" from the same album. Weinberger is a bit more enjoyable than Grainger here.

Also anything on my newest LF acquisition, "Organ Fireworks XI", on Hyperion, using the same organ, w/ Christopher Herrick at the keyboard. My experience has been that if the recording doesn't include pipe organ, synthesizer, or a Bösendorfer concert grand piano, then kick drum and a low E on bass is where the music stops.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Zi Zi's Journey, by Lindsey Sterling

Solar Sailer, by Daft Punk


Both well worth checking out.

If you want to self destruct your current sub in order to buy a new one, check out "The Bass Will Destroy You." Lesser subs won't notice much of anything, decent ported subs will struggle, great subs will shine.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Bear123 said:


> Zi Zi's Journey, by Lindsey Sterling
> 
> Solar Sailer, by Daft Punk
> 
> ...


How about sealed subs like Kreisel dxd 12012?


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Should sound pretty good on that sub in the right sized room


----------



## sleepysurf (Sep 3, 2006)

Bela Fleck... Flight of the Cosmic Hippo track from album of the same name.

Also, various tracks from Mondo Beat- Masters of Percussion album (on Narada label).

These will also shake the dust off your ceilings and walls too!


----------



## McFinkle (Mar 28, 2014)

Rack City by Tyga. Prepare yourself.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

NIN latest album, Hesitation Marks has really deep bass through out the album.


----------



## pioferro (Nov 26, 2011)

David Arnold did a James Bond cover album around the late 90's, maybe 97. Its called Shaken and Stirred. Lots of low end output and not kind to "one note" subs.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> read about these at one point but never was able to find a recording...


Hi Pete, it's been found  http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/1106-loud-noises-night-4.html#post736121


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Zi Zi's Journey by Lindsey Sterling

Solar Sailer by Daft Punk

Both of these had some enjoyable and surprising bass.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Hi Pete, it's been found  http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/1106-loud-noises-night-4.html#post736121


Thanks AJ - I just happened to check that thread this morning and saw that it had been located.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Recently I've been using "dubstep" station on pandora. Lots of low stuff goin on all the time. A lot of these guys use subharmonic synths. I usually use it for background, but occasionally will drop in the sweet spot and close my eyes, and sit back, and take it in.


----------



## TomC1315 (Mar 18, 2014)

Downtempo/chilled-out dubstep ...

I enjoy the juxtaposition of the light, airy, melodic, sometimes delicate strings, keyboards, synth effects, and vocals, that build up in complexity ... followed by the DEEP bass lines and bass tones that come in after a short while.

A perfect union of opposites.

I've spent a good amount of time sampling iTunes to find several dozen of these gems ... so much of the dubstep is dark and harsh ... these aren't :

PHEALAH :
Afterglow ... Losing You ... Never Knew ... Never Fade Away ... Here Comes the Sun ... Deep Within ...
From a Distance ... Lament ... Awakening ... Uggo ... Tokoi ... Iscabe Piano ... Numb

KRYPTIC MINDS :
Brief Passing ... One of Us ... A Glimpse of Hope ... Distant Dawn ... Alone ... Depth of Field

INKARV :
Inner Being ... Out In the Field ... Days Gone By ... Inkarv re-mix of Walter Ego's track "Shadows" ...
Inkarv re-mix of Naus' track "Toxic moo" ... Inkarv re-mix of Calski's track "We Can See"

SYNTHETIC EPIPHANY :
Abstract ... Visiting Hours

KROMESTAR :
6th September 2012 ... Try Harder ( w/Jay 5ive ) ... Words ( w/ Jay 5ive ) ... Aston Martin ... The Truth

:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice! I'll check them out. For some reason Bella sonus sticks in my mind too. I like juxtaposition too. Like killswitch and ATR too.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Song For Olabi" by Bliss. Very nice mellow tune with some cool percussion and very strong bass.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1424334/t...of-infrasonic-music-by-dub-king#post_22301167

The Joy of Minimal" by Imagic over at AVS. Intense ELF Dub track.


----------



## djthadj (May 19, 2014)

anything DubStep..and believe it or not, Michael Jackson's "Scream"


----------



## biscuitg303 (May 13, 2009)

Celldweller: Wish Upon a Blackstar (the entire album will show off your subs, not just a select few tracks)
Quite a bit of 20-50hz stuff. Pretty impressive for both home and car sub showin' off time.
Sounds like: "daft punk" and "NIN" had a baby at "skrillex's" house. lyrics not too horrible either, some of it is slow space age sounding weird stuff (which can be interesting too), zero cursing which can be a plus if little ears are around.
Lot's of fast low freq sweeps, low fast "thud-thud" bass, high bass, low bass, you name it, it will show off your subs like no ones business, it's my go-to cd for my car and home if looking to wow someone.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been loving anything Lindsey Sterling lately.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Katy Perry. Dark Horse has a lot of bass in it. Not super low but a ton of bass never the less.


----------

